# Fractal Design Kelvin S24



## Neronimo (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo.
Ich habe gerade auf der PCGH-Webseite den Test der obenstehenden KompaktWaKü gesehen.Da ich plane,mir den PCGH Ultimate Pc mit i7-5820k zu kaufen und auf ca. 4,2 GHz zu übertakten möchte ich zu einer KompaktWaKü greifen.Richtige WaKüs mit Radi,Schlauche etc. sind mir zu teuer und zu aufwendig.Aber es muss eben eine erstmal starke wasserkühlug sein.

Also wollte ich wissen ob jmd Erfahrung mit der Fractal Design S24 hat.Ist die denn für den i7 geeignet und kann ich damit auch übertakten?

Bei mir steht in erster Linie die Sicherheit bzw. Gesundheit des Systems ganz vorne.Ich habe ein gutes Headset,welches ich bei aufwendigen Spielen(Shooter) benutzen möchte zum "Orten"...
(bedeutet Lautstärke ist zweitrangig)

GraKa etc sollen übrigens ganz normal laufen,es geht mir nur um die CPU,es sei denn ich müsste RAM und Cache übertakten um stabile 4,0-4,2GHz zu bekommen.

MfG

Neronimo


----------



## looone $tar (21. Januar 2015)

Wie wärs wenn du einfach auf die seite von fractal design gehst und einen oder mehrere der 10 tests die verlinkt sind durchlist?! (Vorrausgesetzt du kannst englisch  aber zahlen lesen sollte auch so gehn)


----------



## Neronimo (22. Januar 2015)

Ja ich kann Englisch,aber die testen alle nur mit i5 oder i7-4790k.Keiner macht sowas mit 4,0GHz auf einem 6kerner nur für einen Testbericht...


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Januar 2015)

Die Kühlleistung ist ausreichend. Es gibt Alternativen die günstiger sind: Raijintek Triton (0R100018) und Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190)

Hier hast du eine Testbericht mit einem Core i7-5960X@4,5 GHz


----------



## Neronimo (23. Januar 2015)

Danke,die Triton kommt vielleicht in die innere Auswahl


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Januar 2015)

Ich würde da eher die Eisberg nehmen, die hat nen Radiator aus Kupfer (NexXxos ST30) und bessere Lüfter


----------



## Neronimo (23. Januar 2015)

Den Nexxos ST30 hat glaube ich auch die Kelvin S24...
Aber danke


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Januar 2015)

Der Radiator, die Pumpe und die CPU-Bodenplatte der Fractal S24 und Eisberg 240 sind identisch. Die Lüfter der S24 sind PWM-Lüfter, die der Eisberg nicht und laufen dauerhaft mit 1300U/min. Dafür ist die Eisberg 30 € günstiger.
Im Lieferumfang der Eisber 240 sind Adapter enthalten mit der du die Pumpe anstatt mit 12V auch mit 7V oder 5V betreiben kannst.


----------



## Neronimo (24. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube ich werde trotzdem mal die Fractal nehmen.aber danke an alle


----------

